# brisbane v newcastle



## fixedmatchbasher (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone i'm new here so go easy on my views until you have seen the outcome of the matches. 

 I have a way of looking at gambling which is a bit different to most of you where I think almost all games are fixed hence the user name the problem is just because I think the games are fixed doesn't mean I know which team will win LOL so I have to work them out,

 IMO there are different aspects of match fixing which will decide the outcome of a game and i will try to show you when the various games come up

todays tip is in australia and is based on league position combined with geography so you could have a top placed team allow a lower placed team a hand up, the safer way to bet on these is the asian handicap as all i normally do is find outsiders so when you have got two friendly teams if the favourite is going to win they will normally only win by 1 goal

Anyway I think newcastle will have a straight win and they were around 7.4 on betfair earlier today but they are now 6.8 so there is some money for them

Newcastle win on betfair 6.8
safe bet is newcastle +1 @ 1.96 on betfair


----------



## fixedmatchbasher (Dec 23, 2013)

So off to a good start with Newcastle winning 0-2,


----------



## peleus (Jan 12, 2014)

Let's see how they fair this year though. I'm optimistic on this.


----------

